
Ask HN: Best European companies to apply for a Master's degree internship/thesis - candoz
Hi everyone, I&#x27;m an European student at the last semester of a Master&#x27;s degree in Software engineering and CS.<p>I wanted to ask if you can recommend some particularly interesting IT company that provides internship programs I could apply for. The only constraint that I have is that the company must be located in an English or Italian speaking country inside Europe.<p>My aim would be to carry out a curricular internship and&#x2F;or my final thesis inside a big company, and then try to get me hired after completing my studies. Plus, I think it would be a nice abroad experience from which I could profit from also on a personal level.<p>Thanks to everyone that will take time to respond or to give me any advice.
======
hanifbbz
Schibsted is one of the best in EU. They're basically like the Google of the
Nordics but they are behind many brands instead of just one. The company
culture is very diverse and there's a lot of opportunities inside the company
as you can move from team to team and company to company inside the mother
company.

Disclaimer: I am a happy employee there.

